# Fun with my Homebuilt CNC



## Jammer (Mar 8, 2014)

I started building my machine with some old medical equipment and computer parts. Started it in 2007, work on it stalled when we went to 12 hour swing shifts 5 days a week, sometimes 6 or 7 days... Brutal. After some medical problems and a buyout offer I was off work in 2012, so I was able to finish the machine. I have about $1000 in it including Mach 3, a cheap router and the breakout board.
I did some cuts yesterday, still trying to figure out how it all works. The one is the Tardis for you Dr. Who fans. I think it will be a coaster, I plan on casting it in Brass or Aluminum. The other is a flywheel pattern for a small engine. A 1/4 scale Rider Ericsson Hot air domestic pumping engine.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 8, 2014)

Funny how life gets in the way of all the fun stuff!

Good work there man...


Ray


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 9, 2014)

that's  pretty slick
steve


----------

